# Why aren't sugar gliders allowed as pets in NSW?!?



## shea92 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all,
i live in NSW and recently looked into getting a pet sugar glider only to be shut down by the DECCW. With further research i found out that only south Australian and Victoria are the only states where you can keep these little critters.

On the DECCW's site they say that you cannot keep them because they are nocternal and need averies. But birds need averies and frogs are nocternal and the DECCW give licences for both of these. Bit of controdiction there hmmmmm.

Furthermore, Sugar Gliders are native to NSW so what is the problem if the escape the only contribution would be they are making a more diverse genetic pool in the local ecosystem or potienally they may not be allowed into a colony and die having no effect whatsoever. I think SA should be more worried as they are not native there.

Also with the native population of small marsupials diminishing wouldn't it be better to advocate a native pet? This would be a multifacid approach helping Australians ecosytem, not only would citizens become more aware of native animals but the number of cats and dogs would decrease both of which pose the biggest threat to native marsupials.

So please can people help me understand why. Why arent sugar gliders, and other australian natives allowed as pets?


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 15, 2010)

Due to old and flawed thinking.


----------



## BJC-787 (Nov 15, 2010)

the thinking is because they think if we are allowed to keep them in nsw more people will catch them from the wild.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 15, 2010)

shea92;1826499. I think SA should be more worried as they are not native there.[/QUOTE said:


> Please read the relevant text books before making statements. Sugar gliders are indigenous to South Australia.


----------



## Bushfire (Nov 15, 2010)

There is only one reason you cant keep them in NSW. It has nothing to do with animal requirements or anything scientific. The simple truth is that when the NSW system was being formed the animal rights / welfare groups flexed their political muscle and got their way as the fight to keep them in captivity was pretty poor.


----------



## jack (Nov 15, 2010)

bugger the sugar gliders, i want a quoll


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 15, 2010)

Whats worse is they can't be kept as pets in their home range of eastern NSW, yet they are sold as 'pocket pets' in the USA!


----------



## garthy (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd like to feed some to my olives


----------



## shea92 (Nov 15, 2010)

ozziepythons said:


> Please read the relevant text books before making statements. Sugar gliders are indigenous to South Australia.


 
sorry mate, missed that in my research.
but this is an example to prove my point, as an australian i wouldn't have known that about them if i had not have looked into getting one as a pet. i think it would help education both young and old about the local animals and diverse ecosystem.

i think this should be changed because that in america that there are more sugar gliders as pets than there are living in the wild in australia...

i also read recently that a uni lecturer kept a quoll for reserch of some description as a pet saying it was like keeping a cat, he even had it trained to use a kitty litter box.


----------



## Bushfire (Nov 15, 2010)

Its the same with all the possible mammals that could be kept in captivity. When push came to shove the animal libs made the loudest noise not to have them on the list and the government simply followed what it thought would win them the most votes. All the science / facts etc etc didn't even factor into it. The only way more mammals will be added to the list is if you can make a louder noise than the animal libs. Anything less and your considered a minority and not worth the hassle.


----------



## shea92 (Nov 15, 2010)

hmmmm interesting,
tis a shame when politics become involved and ignores the facts.
so bushfire would you say your for the legalisation of sugar gliders as pets in nsw?


----------



## Carnelian (Nov 15, 2010)

QLD needs to change also, the laws need to become more uniform OZ wide.
Gliders make the best pets, provided you have lots of time for them. My kids have learnt so much having them & shared that knowledge with friends who knew nothing about them or many native mammals for that matter. So many peeps would ask what they are & had never heard of them, sad when it is our own wildlife.


----------



## RiBeag (Dec 7, 2010)

there are more in captivity in the USA than there are in the wild in aus, go figure..


----------



## HILDY (Dec 7, 2010)

Getting the quoll to use a kitty litter tray wouldnt be that hard, they have comunial toilet places, all you would have to do is move its business to the kitty litter tray and disinfect where it went to get rid of smell. then it will go in the same place eveytime.


----------



## D3pro (Dec 7, 2010)

What licence is needed?


----------



## HILDY (Dec 7, 2010)

if you mean what licence is needed for quolls, their not allowed to be kept. im lucky enough to work with them.


----------



## HILDY (Dec 7, 2010)

not allow in NSW anyway dont know bout other states


----------



## D3pro (Dec 7, 2010)

No I meant Gliders in QLD


----------



## hornet (Dec 7, 2010)

a demonstrators or exhibitors permit is needed for any native mammal here in qld. Its easier to get the permits to keep taipans and browns then it is to keep native mice.


----------



## Sel (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought they were putting Sugar Gliders on the NSW list soon..? Maybe not..


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 7, 2010)

why would u want a sugar glider anyways sure there cute to look at but they pee everywhere i mean everywhere


----------

